# well, it is another marque !



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

A few pictures of my Honda CD175A with its new coat of paint, plated parts and new rims. Started 3rd kick so can't be bad!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice 8)


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks Mr Yellow TT


----------

